# 2003 Maxima GLE Blower Motor diagnostic



## jeff6times7 (Feb 20, 2013)

I think there's a mistake in my manual for my 2003 Maxima.

The blower motor on this model stopped working a few days ago. I opened the manual document ha.pdf and started at HA-44. Everything checks out ok until I get to HA-47 step 8 where I'm directed to go to HA-91 because the blower motor operation is malfunctioning.

On HA-91, all is ok until I get to step 5 and answer no to the question "does the blower speed change". The "no" refers me to *7 which means (according to the bottom of the page) go to HA-94.

On HA-94 I see some pictures of the components that are likely to be involved in the diagnosis. I go to the next page, HA-95.

In step 1, I set the key in the "on" position and disconnect the fan control amp harness connector. Then I measure about 12 volts between the fan control amp harness connect terminal #1 and ground. So I go to step 2 like it says.

In step 2, I set the key in the "off" position and measure a few ohms between the fan control amp harness connect terminal #3 and ground. So I reconnect the fan control amp harness connector and go to step 3 on page HA-96.

In step 3, I set the key in the "on" position and go through the steps to set up the self-diagnosis step 4 (where I can control the blower speed). Then it asks me to measure voltage between the the fan control amp harness connect terminal #2 and ground.

Here's the problem. Based on the pictures in steps 1 and 2, terminal #2 is ground. The wire is black and so when I measure voltage between it and ground, I get nothing...like I must.

If I guess that the instructions are wrong and I'm supposed to measure between terminal #1 and ground, then I get 12V, which leads me back to HA-44 (an infinite diagnostic loop).

Now maybe I need to go back to EE school but if I'm wrong and the picture is right, then I must replace the fan control amp. But I just don't see how the voltage between ground and ground could ever be anything other than zero.

Thanks. 
Jeff


----------

